

New York Police Department is beta-testing Google Glass - JungleNavigator
http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/05/nypd-google-glass/

======
Shivetya
This technology will need to be shut down by the courts or laws very quickly
else there will be no privacy. Already police departs have cars with many
cameras on their trunks all aimed in different directions to scan license
plates. They look for out of date tags, owners who may have warrants, and
more.

Just imagine this technology changed to also do the same with faces. The
claims of course will be just like the NSA, its just random sampling and
therefor not a violation.

1984 just had to wait for technology to catch up

